# REVIEW: Cayin C5 - A new reference in portable amplifiers



## Zelda

*REVIEW: Cayin C5*
  

  
  
  
*Specifications*: (_from the manual_)
  
_Power output: 800mV+800mV（RMS 32Ω）_
_Frequency Response: 20Hz~100kHz（±1dB）_
_THD: ≤0.02%（1kHz）_
_S/N ratio: ≥101dB（A weighted）_
_Sensitivity: ≤500mV（gain H）_
_Lithium Battery Capacity: 1000mAh/11.1V_
_Battery life: 12 hours（RMS 32Ω）_
_Charge limit voltage: 12.6V_
_Charging time: 4 hours（off state with DC5V/2A charger）_
_Charge Out: Output specification DC 5V/1A_
_Size: 136*63*15mm_
_Net weight: 185g_
  
*MSRP*: _$170_
  
  
  

  
  
*Accessories*:
  
_2x rubber bands_
_4x silicon pads_
_1x 3.5mm to 3.5mm short cable_
_1x Micro to Micro USB short cable_
_1x velvet carrying pouch_
_User Manual_
  
  

  
  
*Build & Design*:
  
The C5 features a more than decent overall build quality; nothing outstanding or tank-like built as some higher models, but for the portable use it was meant to, it looks very solid. The amplifier is all aluminum from the outside, slim and relatively lightweight despite its looks, quite design is quite discreet, yet elegant and smooth. On the front panel, under the (removable) plastic cover, are the volume knob and the two input and output connections. The gain and bass switches are located at the sideways, and on the rear panel two MicroUSB connections; 'Power in' for charging and 'Charge Out' for the C5 to be used as a mobile power source to charge other mobile devices.
  

  

  
  
  
*Gain, Hiss*:
  
The C5 features two gains options, low and high. The low gain already has plenty of power and should be enough to drive most drivers up to 150ohm or even more. 64 ohm full cans only asked for a 4 level at the volume knob and already sounded loud enough. Unless driving really high impedance/low sensitivity headphones, the High mode isn't needed. Also, the jump from L to H mode is quite high.
Fortunately, the C5 showed no hint of hiss even with the more sensitive in-ear models (at least on low gain). 
The Bass boost switch is located just under the Gain switch. (More details in the following section)
  

  

  
  
  
*Sound*:
  
*Equipment*:
  
*Source*: _Sansa Clip+/Zip, Hifiman HM-700_
*Amplifiers*: _Panda AMP-S, Firestone Audio HDB, Audinst AMP-HP_
The interesting feature of the C5 amplifier is that it's capable to drive the Hifiman TRRS Balanced IEMs, such as RE-600 and RE-400B*.*
  
Let me start by saying that the Cayin Company has managed to make a very powerful and excellent sounding portable amplifier. The C5 provides a very well balanced sound with great clarity and the optional bass boost will add a noticeable extra warmth and richness to the whole sound without clouding the details.
  
  
  
With Bass gain 'off', the C5 sounds pretty neutral to slightly bright. Bass is very clean, flat and well layered. It shows a relatively natural character with a good balance between attack and decay. There is practically zero of coloration in this mode, but simply will improve the quality and mainly the layering, extension and depth to a higher level.
  
The midrange is somehow the more source dependant on the C5. Best scenario, the mids are a tad more forwarded and very clear and mainly more effortless and better articulated. The C5 puts the HM700 neutral positioned mids a step or half more forward and open, and while also take some of the DAP warmth out, they will gain an extra higher-end character and timbre. Upper mids show extra energy that contributes to bring forth more details and eliminate some dullness that smoother sets may have. 
Vocals are pushed more forward, really clear, more open and effortless and more energetic. While better separated and layered, they might still show some sibilance with certain brighter phones and be less forgiving.
  
With the Bass boost 'on', the low-end jumps from a rather flat and neutral presentation to a much warmer and thicker response. Different results depending on the head/earphone in use, but definitely elevated offering a more fun and very powerful yet deeper response. While the stronger bass is not bloated, do not expect the C5 to make a miracle with already boosted earphones; they do show more control and a better behavior, but you can't change their dominating character. On the other hand, I found the bass boost to show great results with softer sets such as the KC06 (and to a less degree, the KC06A) and the Steelseries BA In-Ear Pro. 
The extra warmth is not limited to just the low frequencies, but rather mixes into the midrange in an exquisite and exciting way, providing a boosted warmth, and more importantly, a fullness through the whole mids. Many users would find this as more engaging, other might consider it even aggressive; in the end it's a simple matter of personal taste as any EQ is.
Even in this Bass 'on' option, the Cayin C5 still sounds smaller and not as full, extended or dynamic as the Firestone Audio HDB. The HDB has a more natural and full bodied bass response, sweeter texture through the midrange (even though it is less forward), and better decay overall. The C5, on the other hand, sounds brighter and crispy than the more laid-back and forgiving HDB. Both are still far from the ultra hyper detailed Panda AMP-S.
  
As for the highs, they remain pretty much unchanged regardless of the bass gain option. The C5 can be easily considered as a slightly bright amplifier, with a far extended and refined treble response. While the Cayin C5 can't match the more expensive Panda Audio AMP-S in 'purity', extension and refinement, for its current price (about half of the AMP-S), it's more than impressive and well worth the price. Against the similar priced Audinst AMP-HP, the C5 is flatter and definitely more resolving, although the AMP-HP has the opamp rolling tunable option.
As expected, soundstage is improved by a noticeable scale, but it's more the 3D-ism and dynamics that are worth praising, along with the overall coherence and imaging, what give the C5 a more "hi-fi" 'air'.
  
As a final note, it's worth mentioning that C5 shows much better results with a better source. In fact, so far it is the only amplifier that was really worth matching with the Hifiman HM700, instead of the budget oriented Sansa Clip DAP options. It's kinda surprising, as it's usually the other way around, being the Clip the ones that really benefit from extra amping, and the HM700 showing just a small improvement. It could be considered as an advantage for the C5.
  

  
*Value*:
In terms of sound quality alone it's already a fantastic product for the $150-200 range.  Add to this the build quality, portability friendly design and the USB charging option and we get an amazing buy, and probably a menace to higher priced amplifiers.


----------



## Za Warudo

Nice review, you nailed the strengths of this amp.


----------



## mitsu763

Any chance you snapped a pick with the HM700 stacked on the C5? Just wondering about size similarities.
  
 Also, can you run the balanced out of the HM700 into the C5?


----------



## HotIce

it is weird to express power in mV (though given output impedance can be calculated).
 Are those mW? 800mV RMS swing looks pretty low.
 If it is 800mW, it looks incredibly similar to the E12. Anyone got the schematic of this thing?


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Another favorable review... I've placed an order!


----------



## Sound Eq

zelda said:


> *REVIEW: Cayin C5*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 i was wondering how it compares to fiio e12 or even more expensive amps like the alo rx mk3, i am in search for a great portable amp to match my denon da 10 dac that will arrive in few days, as I need to use my rig with my audeze lcd2 rev2


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

sound eq said:


> i was wondering how it compares to fiio e12 or even more expensive amps like the alo rx mk3, i am in search for a great portable amp to match my denon da 10 dac that will arrive in few days, as I need to use my rig with my audeze lcd2 rev2


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-c5-portable-hifi-audio-headphone-amplifier/reviews/11726 <--- read this, part of the review is a C5 / E12 comparison.


----------



## HotIce

hotice said:


> If it is 800mW, it looks incredibly similar to the E12. Anyone got the schematic of this thing?


 
  
 Yeah, from what I can grasp online, it must be an almost exact replica, using OPA134 instead of OPA1611 for the VAS stage.
 Same current buffer LME49600.
 Even the components (capacitor, potenziometer, relay) shown here are the same of the FIIO E12:
  
 http://www.noisymotel.com/product.asp?ProductID=761
  
 http://www.fiio.com.cn/products/index.aspx?ID=100000038732625&MenuID=105026001


----------



## raybone0566

I own both the c-5 and the e-12, the e-12 sounds better to me and not as expensive.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

hotice said:


> Yeah, from what I can grasp online, it must be an almost exact replica, using OPA134 instead of OPA1611 for the VAS stage.
> Same current buffer LME49600.
> Even the components (capacitor, potenziometer, relay) shown here are the same of the FIIO E12:
> 
> ...


 
 A strange argument, maybe I should not say anything, but I think maybe you should go take a look at this link, maybe you can get more answers. 
 CAYIN SINCE 1993!  www.cayin.cn


----------



## HotIce

thomas cayin said:


> A strange argument, maybe I should not say anything, but I think maybe you should go take a look at this link, maybe you can get more answers.
> CAYIN SINCE 1993!  www.cayin.cn


 
  
 Granted, many of these compact amps, O2 included, use the same OP-amp based VAS front end, followed by another OP-amp based current buffer, it seems to me that the C5 is very very similar, even from a component POV.
 And, if I am not mistaken, the E12 came before the C5.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

hotice said:


> Granted, many of these compact amps, O2 included, use the same OP-amp based VAS front end, followed by another OP-amp based current buffer, it seems to me that the C5 is very very similar, even from a component POV.
> And, if I am not mistaken, the E12 came before the C5.


 
 Freedom of speech, which is one of the benefits you can bring us on the Internet. HAHAHA, so you can freely publish some perspective. The following point of view, but on behalf of myself, therefore, did not recognize identity is not important, I'm just telling a fact. 
  
 Audio products, many of the circuit structure is similar or even exactly the same, this is not surprising. But very strange problem is that even if the principle is exactly the same circuits and components used his voice is not the same orientation. It depends on the experience, understanding, and depending on the sound judgment. 
  
 FIIO and CAYIN as from China, the difference lies in the different areas, which is a brand worthy of respect and learning, in order to headphones for listening devices in the field, FIIO made ​​extraordinary achievements, so many people now use our C5 in contrast with FIIO of E12. 
  
 And CAYIN has been designed and manufactured in order to use the speakers for listening devices and use amplifiers or CD players and other products, are probably the design and manufacture of audio products, but in the understanding of sound, obviously has a very significant difference from the history of the , C5 is such a product, and we adhere to their own understanding of sound through C5 to show up, it turns out, the sound is a lot of music lovers need, and this is why C5 was quickly recognized by reason, of course, she did can not be called perfect, subject to cost, experience problems, but CAYIN will always efforts, we hope to be able to voice our understanding of these devices to show to everyone, while harvesting recognition, which is why we want to publish in the late N6, C8 and other products to last show.
  
 GOOD NIGHT


----------



## skrivefeil

Come again?


----------



## HotIce

skrivefeil said:


> Come again?


 
  
 Yeah, I did not know where to go with the freedom of speech thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Considering from which side of the pond is coming, and given that this is an audio forum, I decided to archive this within the lost-in-translation+found folder and move on.


----------



## Drums4money

hotice said:


> Yeah, I did not know where to go with the freedom of speech thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Google translation is great at giving you words, but the context can wreck the intended statement.
  
 The only thing I took away from the Cayin rebuttal was that even if they're using similar components, that their arrangement may be different.
 However, I agree with earlier posts.  The presentation exterior and topography of the Cayin look similar to that of the FiiO to my uneducated eye. 
  
  
  
 Language is funny.  Here's my Google translation from English to Korean then Korean back to English:
  
_I have not heard that this arrangement may be different, even if they use similar components, CAYIN dispute was not only far.
 However, similar to that of the eye FiiO I agree with the previous post did not receive my education .CAYIN presentation appearance and terrain._


----------



## kablecorner

Not sure whether this review is on the Revision 1 or Revision 2 and if at all any differences in the two?.
  
 Below sells the Rev.2 :
 http://a1futureshop.com.au/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=703


----------



## 0MoUsE0

Very nice review ! Thx !
 But I've already bought a DAC............
 If I have to get this one too, my wallet will cry............


----------



## Zelda

0mouse0 said:


> Very nice review ! Thx !
> But I've already bought a DAC............
> If I have to get this one too, my wallet will cry............


 
 Thanks!
  
 your wallet might cry but your ears will be


----------



## catspaw

Yeah... First thing I thought was that it looks exactly as an E-12 .


----------



## EmpJ

thomas cayin said:


> A strange argument, maybe I should not say anything, but I think maybe you should go take a look at this link, maybe you can get more answers.
> CAYIN SINCE 1993!  www.cayin.cn


 
  
 You tell em Thomas! LOL. Stand up for your own products and designs


----------



## bootdsc

Okay so it's a FIIO E18 knock off with less features for the same price.


----------



## HotIce

bootdsc said:


> Okay so it's a FIIO E18 knock off with less features for the same price.


 
  
 No, the E18 has more features WRT the E12, but it also has much less power (E12 is a bare amp).
 The circuitry, according the the FIIO web site, are also different.
 The C5 is closer to the E12.
 And both are close to The Wire Amplifier, a simple schematic which appeared on DIYAudio (on 2011 IIRC), which uses an OPamp VAS, with a current buffer included within the feedback loop.
 The E12 (explicitly declared by FIIO) and the C5 (inferred from power specs and E12 circuit similarities) both uses DC-DC charge pump circuits to create +/-11V rails, out of a single 11V battery source.
 Which give almost 19V P2P output swing.


----------



## CalvinXC

I have the C5, It's awesome with my Re-400 and Se535ltd, sounds pretty good across the range of lows to highs. But I've encountered this problem which there is a faint hiss with my 535 ltd. Is that normal?

I've been reading reviews that they are like dead silent on lots of iems even with 16Ω iems. Is it because of the relatively high sensitivity? 

*It might sound ridiculous but I can hear some noise when I'm moving through pages and scrolling down pages on my iPhone 5.

If its abnormal, i have to find the problem and send the item back for warranty repair before it's too late..


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

calvinxc said:


> I have the C5, It's awesome with my Re-400 and Se535ltd, sounds pretty good across the range of lows to highs. But I've encountered this problem which there is a faint hiss with my 535 ltd. Is that normal?
> 
> I've been reading reviews that they are like dead silent on lots of iems even with 16Ω iems. Is it because of the relatively high sensitivity?
> 
> ...



Slight hiss with the BA4 too, but nothing that bothers me.


----------



## thelonious58

I notice that most posters on here mention using the C5 with a DAC. Could anyone please tell me how the C5 sounds with an ipod classic 160Gb and an L9 connector?


----------



## LuckyNat

calvinxc said:


> I have the C5, It's awesome with my Re-400 and Se535ltd, sounds pretty good across the range of lows to highs. But I've encountered this problem which there is a faint hiss with my 535 ltd. Is that normal?
> 
> I've been reading reviews that they are like dead silent on lots of iems even with 16Ω iems. Is it because of the relatively high sensitivity?
> 
> ...


 
  
 An old thread I realise - I am researching some cheaper portable amps like the C5.
  
 My Shure Se530 manual specifically warns/states that you should expect hiss from many devices because of their low sensitivity. I would guess that is the same for the se535, the se530's replacement.


----------



## sanakimpro

Hi! I'm planning of getting a C5 to amp my DX 90 Line Out to drive my beyer T1, HD 600, DT 990/600, etc. Does anyone have any experience on driving these high-impedance phones?
  
 Any help would be appreciated!
 Cheers.


----------



## WhiskeyJacks

atoniolin said:


> Hi! I'm planning of getting a C5 to amp my DX 90 Line Out to drive my beyer T1, HD 600, DT 990/600, etc. Does anyone have any experience on driving these high-impedance phones?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!
> Cheers.


 
 Hey I currently Use the DX90 and have owned and used the cayin c5 paired with this DAP, and I can say it had positive results with the HD600s I use to have and the ZMF x Vibros ortho headphones I owned, and even with my HE-560 it drove them to a solid point. I am not sure about the 600ohm but I know the HD600s should be A OK. This is a very good sounding amplifier main reason I sold was because I was in desperate need of cash due to being out of work. I also own a meier 2move and paired with my Fidue A83 it is probably one of the best sounds portable amps I have used.


----------



## pperconel

Hi everybody,
 I am looking to test other amps, now I have a Pico Slim (satisfying but we are really satisfied me always?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And look at the side of it. Some have compared it to Pico slim, your opinions interest me.
  
 thank you


----------



## dbaker1981

zelda said:


> *REVIEW: Cayin C5*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






In your opinion would this be a good addition to a Ibasso dx80?


----------



## sanakimpro

dbaker1981 said:


>


 
 I used it to drive my Beyerdynamic T1 and it sounds great! Sounds transparent without bassboost and added warmth with bass boost. It is well implemented indeed.
  
 I used it as DX 90 Line Out -> C5 -> T1
  
 Whether or not it is a good upgrade for your DX 80 depends on what you plan to drive with it but I have not heard the DX 80, so I'm not sure how much output power it gives.
  
 I'd say get it if you need to drive power hungry headphones which your DX 80 cannot run properly. That was certainly the case with my T1. DX 90 even on High Gain seemed a bit thin and noticeably so. The Cayin gave it significant power and headroom to drive the T1 properly.
  
 I usually use it at 4 (up to 9 on the volume pot), on high gain and that's my threshold. Up to 5 and it starts to get painful, so plenty of power with the C5.
  
 Hope this helps. If your budget permits, do check out the Mojo. 
  
 Cheers, Shu.


----------



## Zelda

dbaker1981 said:


> In your opinion would this be a good addition to a Ibasso dx80?


 
 sorry, but never tried a dx80. but it works very good with a PAW5000


----------



## thelonious58

thelonious58 said:


> I notice that most posters on here mention using the C5 with a DAC. Could anyone please tell me how the C5 sounds with an ipod classic 160Gb and an L9 connector?



Bump!


----------

